# dhcpcd issues [SOLVED]

## subterraneus

On starting my wireless interface (eth1) up until dhcpcd comes into play all is well. When dhcpcd attempts to get an address however, it waits a while, throws an error, waits even longer, and then successfully grants me an address.

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "12KPR" at 00:11:50:1B:3C:37

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

err, eth1: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Name or service not known                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.123.133/24
```

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:A5:EC:72:57  

          inet addr:192.168.123.133  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:a5ff:feec:7257/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3088 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3125 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2507743 (2.3 Mb)  TX bytes:511563 (499.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:c0200000-c0202000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

. . .
```

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

dhcpcd_eth1="-L"

localhost ~ # 

```

```

localhost ~ # equery uses dhcpcd

[ Searching for packages matching dhcpcd... ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 ]

 U I

 + + vram     : Disable DUID due to volatile media, such as a LiveCD

 - - zeroconf : Support for DNS Service Discovery (DNS-SD)

```

I'm glad that I can get connected, but all the waiting, especially during bootup, is a real pain. Any ideas as to a solution?Last edited by subterraneus on Fri May 30, 2008 1:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you should remove your setting inside /etc/conf.d/net

Also, did you check inside /etc/conf.d/rc, because you can remove the startup at boot with the !net.* setting inside a variable.

----------

## UberLord

 *subterraneus wrote:*   

> On starting my wireless interface (eth1) up until dhcpcd comes into play all is well. When dhcpcd attempts to get an address however, it waits a while, throws an error, waits even longer, and then successfully grants me an address.
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> ...

 

Upgrade to dhcpcd-4 or downgrade to an older dhcpcd version  :Smile: 

----------

## subterraneus

Upgraded to dhcpcd 4, and all is well. I hadn't thought to unmask a newer version.

----------

